# CHOCOLATE AMARETTO PIE



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2007)

1 [9 inch] unbaked pastry shell
1 [3 oz] pk softened cream cheese
2 [1 oz] squares unsweetened chocolate [melted]
1/8 tsp salt
1 [14 oz] can Sweetened Condensed Milk [not evaporated]
2 eggs
1/4 to 1/3 cup Amaretto
1 cup sliced or chopped almonds


Preheat oven to 350*
Beat cheese, chocolate and salt. Beat in milk. Add eggs. Stir in liqueur and almonds. Pour into shell. Bake 30 - 35 minutes or until set. Serve warm or chilled. Refrigerate leftovers.


Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 3, 2007)

Leftovers??? What is that NW !!!




*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 3, 2007)

One of my personal favs, I also make it with E&amp;J Cask and Cream, a mix of Brandy and Cream Liqueur. Any cheese cake, or variation of, there are NO leftovers!


----------

